# Any Brisbane Support Groups?



## Phibes

The title says it all folks


----------



## strawberryjulius

I want to know if there's one too. I can't seem to find any.


----------



## AussiePea

Yeah also interested if you guys find any. If not we should organise a meet for sometime, there are about 5 of us from Brissie from what I can gather.


----------



## Phibes

Yeah, that could be good. I was really hoping there was already an established SA group here.
There's got to be at least one.


----------



## Soya

Hey There,

Lets start a brisbane support group or just hang out whos with me seriously?


----------



## mind_games

A quick look on meetup.com found this: http://www.meetup.com/Overcoming-Anxiety/
The group name is Overcoming Anxiety/ Awareness/Continual Improvement, but I see mention of SAD in the 'what members are saying' sections.

Also the meetup topics listed are: 


> Meetup topics  Shyness & Social Anxiety,  Anxiety and Social Phobias,  Anxiety /Panic Disorder,  Generalized Anxiety Disorder


----------



## matty

I am interested in meeting other people. If someone organises something pm me. :yes
Dont care if there are just a few people game. Be nice to meet some people and talk. Help each other out.


----------



## Phibes

mind_games said:


> A quick look on meetup.com found this: http://www.meetup.com/Overcoming-Anxiety/
> The group name is Overcoming Anxiety/ Awareness/Continual Improvement, but I see mention of SAD in the 'what members are saying' sections.
> 
> Also the meetup topics listed are:


Thanks for the links, I'm checking it out now.

Seems like the amount of Brisbaner's on these forums is increasing.


----------



## mind_games

For the record, I'm not in Brisbane or in Aus. I was just bored, lol.


----------



## matty

mind_games said:


> For the record, I'm not in Brisbane or in Aus. I was just bored, lol.


Mind Games, If we have a group form I expect you there buddy. No excuses, no ifs, no buts.


----------



## jim_morrison

Soya said:


> Hey There,
> 
> Lets start a brisbane support group or just hang out whos with me seriously?


Yeah, that would be cool


----------



## Oneiros

hey... i just posted in the gathering section about a brisbane meet up... would be great to meet you guys. 

if it's more of a support group style that everyone wants, that is cool too.


----------



## Soya

Im interested in meeting up, It looks like we have enough people so lets organise it. Im thinking December?


----------



## strawberryjulius

i'd be up for a meet-up, definitely. if everyone's okay with me not talking the whole time, haha. at least i'd finally meet people who understood that and didn't think i hated them because i didn't talk much.


----------



## Phibes

hehe yeah. 
I'd like to come along.


----------



## Soya

Great, so where would be a good place for everyone to meet? 

South Bank maybe? Any suggestions


----------



## DaneO

I'd be in too


----------



## Seth26

I have recently finished an SA group at the Griffith Uni Psychology clinic. I don't know when or if they are having another one but I would recommend it. The number I called originally was 3735 3301, they have individual psychologists there too, although most are students finishing their degrees I believe. I would be interested in a meetup too even if we went out for a drink that might loosen our tongues a bit so to speak.


----------



## Soya

If i set a date and place will anybody showup?

It would be great to meet and chat with other sufferers, we can talk about anything. Just people hanging out.

Who knows you might make some really great friends if you give it a chance.


----------



## AussiePea

sooooooooo


----------



## Phibes

mma said:


> how does 20'th dec sounds? ....i don't mind coming all the way frm gold coast...any other suggestion's for the date?


That's the day after my 22nd birthday hehehe


----------



## AussiePea

I leave for Malaysia again on the 7th unfortunately so before then would be nice but if not then not to worry.


----------



## AlexanderG

So did this ever happen?

Anyone interested just send me a private message and I will start a list and arrange something.

By the way I recently completely the UQ CBT program for social phobia and it was useful.


----------



## parasites15

i see this is a pretty old thread but im only new is there anywhere in brisbane i can go for a support group?


----------



## Reinvented

I'm also interested in a brisbane support group.


----------



## Lautgedacht

Hey guys I'm from Brisbane too. There is a group on meetup.com I haven't been yet but would love to meet other SA ppl.


----------



## hagakure

I'd be keen for a meetup group! PM me if one is organized


----------



## rjrox

Count me in,,,if there are any upcoming meetups! cheers


----------



## Schnapps

I would be interested in a meet up! Maybe we should start a new thread? I saw that some of the Brisbane members had some success organizing a bowling meet up a while ago. What would you guys like to do?


----------



## Totenkopf

Hi guys! I'd be very interested in meeting people from Brisbane too  

PM me maybe?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

same here, count me in


----------

